# New F57 Coding



## bdallas9 (May 31, 2016)

Hey there all. I am doing my first F57 MINI Convertible with the latest psdzdata file from 2/26/16. This car was a March production. 

First off I saved the FA file before coding and just coded in values to activate window roll up and lock with the key fab. In addition I set the mirrors to fold as well. This car has a factory installed alarm. When I tested the coding, it trips the alarm. I reset the values to factory and it is still tripping the alarm. I am guessing that the Data file has tripped something else. 

I need your help!! How can I reload the FA file before coding?

Thanks

Brian


----------



## bdallas9 (May 31, 2016)

Ok all. Post coding aftermath has been resolved. There is an issue with the one of these codes for cars with the factory alarm installed. 

KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_FB
KOMFORT_SCHLIESSEN
ASP_BEIKLAPPEN_BEI_KOMFORTSCHLIESSEN
ASP_AUSKLAPPEN_NACH_KOMFORTSCHLIESSEN

I will be doing some follow up with this customer and figuring out which code was tripping the alarm. 

What I did learn is that you need to wait for the ECU to power down completely and then re-test the codes. The new F57 did take a majority of the coding options. Just the Comfort Access codes caused the issue.


----------

